# Splanchnic Nerve Block vs Celiac Plexus Injection



## katmarbar (Mar 6, 2012)

We are coding the Splanchnic block as 64520 and the Celiac Plexus injection as 64530.  

If anyone has any insight as to the correct cpt code I would greatly appreciate your time.

Thank You, 

Katie


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 7, 2012)

As seen below from AMA CPT Assistant they are saying for destruction by neurolytic agent for the splanchnic nerve is coded as 64680. Thus, the non-neurolytic block of the splanchnic nerve would be 64530.

February 1999 page 10
Coding Consultation:Surgery Nervous System, 64680 (Q&A)

Surgery Nervous System, 64680 (Q&A) 

Question: How do I report a procedure where the splanchnic nerve is injected with phenol? 

Answer: Since the splanchnic nerve is part of the celiac plexus, and phenol is a neurolytic agent, you should report CPT code 64680, Destruction by neurolytic agent, celiac plexus, with or without radiologic monitoring.
__________________________________________________________

Below is part of a  recent response I received from the AMA CPT Network when I asked if celiac plexus block or hypogastric plexus blocks could be reported twice if separate injections were done. As seen in their response below 64530 or 64517 would be reported once regardless of the number of injections.

"Therefore, although codes 64530, Injection, anesthetic agent; celiac plexus, with or without radiologic monitoring, and 64517, Injection, anesthetic agent; superior hypogastric plexus, may require one, two, or more injections during the session, they are reported only once, irrespective of the number of injections."



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gwalia1 (Dec 4, 2018)

*Splanchnic Nerve Block radiofrequency*

Hello
I work for a Pain Management group
One of our providers has coded 64680 for splanchic nerve RFA- Is 64640 more appropriate or is there another code to describe for splanchic nerve RFA ( celiac plexus)
Thanks
Gulzar


----------

